# jumbo clown loaches



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a vid of my trio.

enjoy!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Good size CL! I think you need to add more of those.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i want to add another 3 jumbos and perhaps get rid of the smaller one. that way my shoal will be the same size!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> i want to add another 3 jumbos and perhaps get rid of the smaller one. that way my shoal will be the same size!


they are huge , but stressed [email protected]! sorry ... but they are , just look at the black bars , there are none ??


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ya they got pretty stressed when i took the vid. heres a pic. hope they settle down in my tank. only had them for 3 days and they just started to eat.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

They are huge indeed! Wonder how old are they....


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

there u go much better in the pic man , nice loaches [email protected]! super healthy mike ..


----------

